# Any knowledge of Peakes Brook GS????



## Nire721 (Sep 28, 2011)

We are currently looking into getting a puppy from here and was hoping for some second opinions. We are interested in a companion dog whom we could maybe start training for Schutzhund.


----------



## Nire721 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry Peakes Brook


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a Peakes Brook puppy! Niko is just over two years old. He's super food motivated, absolutely gorgeous, physically sound and healthy, slightly over the standard for height and weight. I have zero experience with Schutzhund, but Niko has been very easy to train in obedience and we are getting into Nose Work too, which he seems to like a LOT.

Niko is a great athlete too, we run six miles a day together. 

His only issues are dog reactivity (we had some bad experiences when he was a puppy) and some under-confidence (which we are working on and have made big improvements).

Niko was not only my first GSD, he and my other dog Rosa were my first dogs I have ever owned, so any of his temperament faults could be blamed on my inexperience!

Niko is the product of a Tyger-Darby mating. He's very affectionate with his family and loves to give kisses.





















Rebecca is the breeder, and I really like her too. She's very good at keeping up with us, we are Facebook friends  and she loves to get Niko updates!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Niko is a so handsome. Molly is drooling.lol

Oh and that Tyger is VERY handsome!!


----------



## Nire721 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks so much, we have talked about getting a dog for years and are so excited that it's finally time! Nico is so beautiful, well done Good Karma


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you are serious about doing Schutzhund, even if you are only serious about doing it for fun, I strongly suggest that you look at working lines, even with Nico's awesome obedience and the high personal ethics and support from the breeder. The probability of American Showlines having the appropriate balance of drives for all three phases is, actually, quite low, as for over 30 years and more, those drives have been lost. Even in working lines it is a tricky balance and an art to maintain in successive breedings. 

You really don't see American showlines doing Schutzhund, and there is a reason for that - not to say that they don't make awesome running companions and great family pets.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I have seen a few dogs from Rebecca and they were nice, very nice with good temperment. I know she is VERY fussy about testing for all health concerns. I don't know her or her dogs personally but for my self would consider her if I were in the market...of course I am not into schutzhund, not my thing, but herding, obedience, show and great family pet for sure...and as a general deterrent to people, they are very much German Shepherd dogs, so to most people that is enough to move elsewhere


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Just by the reviewing the website they look like very beautiful show line dogs. They might make very lovely pets. However, I agree with Lucia, if you are at all interested in schutzhund look into working lines.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Saw a few Peakes brook dogs at the GSDCA Nationals in the agility ring. They were nice dogs and performed well. Don't know how they would do in SchH.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I realize I'm several years late to the discussion, but Maya is a Peakes Brook puppy! 

We got her as a family pet, but there is the option of getting her into agility, etc.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful dog! He looks a lot like my boys... Brings back some very fond memories!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

never too late for pictures and to give high marks to a breeder.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Well she is actually my first dog ever, so I don't have experience to base it on, but the breeder seemed to me to be doing everything right. I was impressed with their commitment to quality. Maya is not yet 4 months old, but so far we are very pleased! Beautiful dog in very good health. I have no complaints whatsoever at this point. 

I am in the Peaks Brook Facebook group, too, and it's really nice to see other owners post pics of their dogs, including Maya's littermates. 

I guess I didn't have a clear understanding of working line versus show line German Shepherds before, but our puppy does not seem to exhibit the extremes of the American show line dogs that can be a turn off to some people. No extreme slope to the back, etc. We are attending puppy class, and other than the fact that she gets SUPER EXCITED and can hardly stand herself because she wants so badly to play with the other dogs, she is picking up her training pretty well.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It looks like her mother is Easy? Who is her father? I noticed that your breeder had a female (Trinny) out of Buck (Woodsides Megabucks). Pretty dogs!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> It looks like her mother is Easy? Who is her father? I noticed that your breeder had a female (Trinny) out of Buck (Woodsides Megabucks). Pretty dogs!


Actually, Trinny (Karizma's Play to Win) is my pup's mother. Sire is Peakes Brook Runnin Down a Dream. 

They have one female puppy available right now who is from Easy's litter. She is 8 months old - I'm guessing she was a show prospect who they "grew out" to see how she developed, then decided to sell her to a show home, but now that she is 8 months old she is available to a pet home.

Here are pics of Maya's dam (Trinny) and sire, and then one of Miss Maya herself from earlier today (at 5 months old.)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You have a Buck granddaughter! Nice! He is a very cool dog. My Sage has Karizma in her pedigree.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> You have a Buck granddaughter! Nice! He is a very cool dog. My Sage has Karizma in her pedigree.


LOL, good to know that's a good and exciting thing! Seeing as I got her as my first dog ever without any prior knowledge of titling dogs, etc. But since I've been researching and reading up on the breed since, it's nice to know my girl's grandpa is "known"


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Got to see Buck at a dog show last year in Little Rock (I think it was Little Rock). I was showing Sage, and stood around and talked to Buck's handler while waiting for the shepherds to show. I got to hear funny stories about living with Buck. Cool dog. 

Record - Megabucks the German Shepherd


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yep, it was Little Rock. He went Best in Show that day. I took a photo of him from the stands...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is a beauty!!!I have a megabuck grandson!!! He is 7 months old we purchased from a breeder in new jersey.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> Yep, it was Little Rock. He went Best in Show that day. I took a photo of him from the stands...


How exciting! Thanks for sharing


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> She is a beauty!!!I have a megabuck grandson!!! He is 7 months old we purchased from a breeder in new jersey.


Aw, we have second cousins  How fun!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Welcome to the family! Max was born in October 2014. Their grandpa has been busy:


----------

